# Overclocking i5 760 CPU @2.80 GHz



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm hoping to overclock my cpu. At this point my temperatures are looking really high, so I'm guessing i will need something better for cooling. 
Here is my system information:

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
OS Service Pack	-
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	GOWEEUHD
User Name	Matt
Motherboard	
CPU Type	Mobile , 2800 MHz
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	4055 MB
BIOS Type	Unknown
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (HVSB100013)
Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B26
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 3B20
Disk Drive	Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 ATA Device (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
Optical Drive	Optiarc DVD RW AD-7260S ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK
Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	953766 MB (180558 MB free)
Input	
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	HID-compliant mouse
Network	
Network Adapter	Hamachi Network Interface (5.108.255.150)
Network Adapter	Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Network Adapter	Rosewill RNX-N180PCe Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC (192.168.0.182)
Peripherals	
Printer	Canon Inkjet MP210 series
Printer	Fax
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB2 Controller	Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B34 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller	Intel(R) 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3B3C [NoDB]
USB Device	Canon MP210 ser
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	Generic USB Hub
USB Device	Unknown Device
USB Device	USB Composite Device
USB Device	USB Input Device
USB Device	USB Printing Support

DDR3
2048 MBytes
PC3-10700H (667 MHz)
SpecTek Incorporated
A102F109 & A300A013
Frequency JEDEC #1 JEDEC #2 JEDEC #3
444 MHz 592 MHz 666MHz
CAS# Latency 6.0 8.0 9.0
RAS# to CAS# 6 8 9
RAS# Precharge 6 8 9
tRAS 16 22 24
tRC 22 30 33
voltage 1.50V 1.50V 1.50V

XTREME GEAR ATX 12V 2.2
700W ATX Power Supply
PSAZ-CP700
AC input 115V/230V 10/SA 50~60Hz
+5V & +3.3V combined: 200W
DC OUTPUT
DCOUTPUT +3.3V +5V +12V	+12V -12V	+5VSB
Max Output Current 24A 32A 21A	22A 0.6A	2.0A
Min Current 1.0A 1.0A 0.5A	0.5A 0.0A	0.1A
Total Output 700W
9PA3508809 S0221050234
Other Numbers I saw
Motherboard
H55M-P33
Easy OC switch
Graphics Card
GeForce GTX 460 (Palit)

CPU
E973780-001
CND9037L60
DTC-DAA08
12VDC 0.60A
DELTA

Fans
I measured the one big fan under the power supply to be approximately 132mm in total length. I feel it pushing air out through the back I think.
Other than that there is the regular CPU fan & heat sink. (I bought the whole tower in one piece on newegg.ca)
Normal Temperature
Out of my 4 cpus, my hottest one sits at about 40 celcius with the others sitting around 36-39.
Working Temperature: I played Starcraft max settings desert strike with millions of units fighting and, and the hottest core was about 88C. The hottest I saw it hit was 94C. The other cores fluctuated around 77-88C.
Case
COOLER MASTER Elite 311 RC-311B-BWN1 Blue Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Newegg.ca - COOLER MASTER Elite 311 RC-311B-BWN1 Blue Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Those temps are very hot so either the program you use to monitor temps is wrong or the heatsink fan isn't working/installed properly. 

I'd definitely suggest getting aftermarket cooling before trying to overclock the CPU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need aftermarket cooling to overclock properly and you also need a good make of power supply which you have neither.

The power supply is the most important component you have it is esepcially more important when it comes to overclocking and your is a crap make. Scale back your overclock before you damage your system permanently.


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

genbrucelee i have not overclocked it at all. It came like this from newegg. Could it be that i5's just run hotter ? i read i7's do, not sure about i5's.
I'm using coretemp to monitor the temperature.. 
It would make sense that its not installed properly because several things were not installed correctly like the sound plug-in and the monitor plug-in. Also, you mean physically not installed correctly right (ie. not software)? The fan works but I find even when it was at that high of a temperature i didnt hear it increase the rate at which it was fanning very much if at all... 
Any idea how i can make sure it is installed correctly? Also, which power supply would you recommend to me that is at least and close to 700W. Corsair?
I am from canada so i use newegg.ca
And, I dont know very much at all about cooling. So what cooling would you guys recommend I buy if i hope to be able to overclock it hypothetically to 4 GHz? Keep in mind i just have the fan in the back and the factory heatsink. 

Thanks so much guys! :dance:

also i have not been able to find instructions on overclocking an i5 quadcore cpu. I am guessing it might be different from core2duo ?

Does this look like a good deal to you guys?
Corsair Power Supply
Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

actually it used to speed up and i dont think it would ever get this hot.. before i could run the stress test a lot longer if i remember correctly...
how do i fix my cpu fan so that it speeds up again when it needs to?


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

what brand of cpu fan / heatsink should i buy?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

650w to 750w corsair,xfx or seasonic.

Look at some reviews on coolers and get one that fits a 1155 socket.

If the cooler is not fitted correctly (you can check by giving it a wiggle, if it moves its not on correctly) then you must remove it clean off the paste and re-apply new paste.

I will help you overclock but you need to get the cooling and power sorted first otherwise you risk damage to your system.


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

greenbrucelee, will this cooler work/fit?
Newegg.ca - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7

is this power supply compatible?
Newegg.ca - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

The 212+ is a great cooler for the money. I have it in my Elite 370 case and it keeps my I3-550 nice and cool whilst overclocked to 4,1ghz. Bear in mind that no two overclocks will be the same.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep for both.


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

sweet, thank you guys


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

so am i supposed to have more fans than just 2? (3 with the power supply fan).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no.

A cooler with a fan, the psu with a fan and typicially one fan at the front of the case pulling air in and a fan at the back taking air out is normally enough.


----------



## MattNicholson (Nov 22, 2006)

that adds up to 4...


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

MattNicholson said:


> so am i supposed to have more fans than just 2? (3 with the power supply fan).


Your CPU cooler and PSU have a fan in any case, then you just add case fans. One at front, one at back. 



MattNicholson said:


> that adds up to 4...


That is correct. We normally don't count the CPU fan and PSU fan in the equation as they come with a fan on no matter what.


----------

